# Sikhism Perpective - All Religons Are Right?



## imran_c (Dec 22, 2005)

do sikhs belive that all religon are right is there a verse indicating this because the sikhs i talk to in uk say that all religons are right but i just want a second opion


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

Gurfateh

In faith and in all people lives our God and all are there by Will of our God and our God can not be wrong.So will of God which made faith is always right.What ever happens is for good as it could happen by will of God.Be it martyerdom of good peoploe or death of evil.

Lastly our Faith behold that Salvation is never in hand of human but will of God.

Whehn nothing was there God was there and when nothing will remain God will remain.Heavan or Hell ,universe all made by god so are spirits.

God who made them or manifested self in them can desrtroy them and or can retake origeonal form.Then no souls ,no univers or heavan or hell.

so why to fight or pray or fast for salvation.But if other do then they do by will of God and they do coorect as God wants them to do.
Allah ho Baqi bin Ie Fani.Allah Shal remain all else parish.

Our Gurus were already merged with God while they were alive.Other Messiahs,incarnaitons or Prophets may take time but one day all will revert to soruece depending upon will of source who is God.


----------



## imran_c (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

no but i want to now if there is a clear verse indicating this also do sikhs belive in evolution??


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

_ Dear Imran_

_As you have asked for some specific verse indicating it I am trying to provide you some of the verses _

sagal math*aa(n)*th k*ae*val har n*aa*m ||
_The essence of all religion is the Lord's Name alone._

_eyko Drmu idRVY scu koeI ]_
_eaeko dhharam dhrirrai sach koee ||_
_There is only one religion of Dharma; let everyone grasp this truth._

_kudriq vyd purwx kqybw kudriq srb vIcwru ]_
_kudharath vaedh puraan kathaebaa kudharath sarab veechaar ||_
_By His Power the Vedas and the Puraanas exist, and the Holy Scriptures of the Jewish, Christian and Islamic religions. By His Power all deliberations exist._

_ihMdU qurk duhUM mih eykY khY kbIr pukwrI ]3]7]29]_
_hi(n)dhoo thurak dhuhoo(n) mehi eaekai kehai kabeer pukaaree ||3||7||29||_
_The One Lord is within both Hindu and Muslim; Kabeer proclaims this out loud. ||3||7||29||_

_This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Raamkalee on Pannaa 885 _
_rwmklI mhlw 5 ]_
_raamakalee mehalaa 5 ||_
_Raamkalee, Fifth Mehl:_
_koeI bolY rwm rwm koeI Kudwie ]_
_koee bolai raam raam koee khudhaae ||_
_Some call Him, 'Raam, Raam', and some call Him, 'Khudaa-i'._
_koeI syvY guseIAw koeI Alwih ]1]_
_koee saevai guseeaa koee alaahi ||1||_
_Some serve Him as 'Gusain', others as 'Allaah'. ||1||_
_kwrx krx krIm ]_
_kaaran karan kareem ||_
_He is the Cause of causes, the Generous Lord._
_ikrpw Dwir rhIm ]1] rhwau ]_
_kirapaa dhhaar reheem ||1|| rehaao ||_
_He showers His Grace and Mercy upon us. ||1||Pause||_
_koeI nwvY qIriQ koeI hj jwie ]_
_koee naavai theerathh koee haj jaae ||_
_Some bathe at sacred shrines of pilgrimage, and some make the pilgrimage to Mecca.|_
_koeI krY pUjw koeI isru invwie ]2]_
_koee karai poojaa koee sir nivaae ||2||_
_Some perform devotional worship services, and some bow their heads in prayer. ||2||_
_koeI pVY byd koeI kqyb ]_
_koee parrai baedh koee kathaeb ||_
_Some read the Vedas, and some the Koran._
_koeI EFY nIl koeI supyd ]3]_
_koee oudtai neel koee supaedh ||3||_
_Some wear blue robes, and some wear white. ||3||_
_koeI khY qurku koeI khY ihMdU ]_
_koee kehai thurak koee kehai hi(n)dhoo ||_
_Some call themselves Muslim, and some call themselves Hindu._
_koeI bwCY iBsqu koeI surigMdU ]4]_
_koee baashhai bhisath koee suragi(n)dhoo ||4||_
_Some yearn for paradise, and others long for heaven. ||4||_
_khu nwnk ijin hukmu pCwqw ]_
_kahu naanak jin hukam pashhaathaa ||_
_Says Nanak, one who realizes the Hukam of God's Will,_
_pRB swihb kw iqin Bydu jwqw ]5]9]_
_prabh saahib kaa thin bhaedh jaathaa ||5||9||_
_knows the secrets of his Lord and Master. ||5||9||_


_eyko Alhu pwrbRhm ]5]34]45]_
_eaeko alahu paarabreham ||5||34||45||_
_The Muslim God Allah and the Hindu God Paarbrahm are one and the same. ||5||34||45||_


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

wjkk
wjkf

    sikhism beleive that salvation can be acheived only through true guru


gur pUry qy giq imiq pweI ]

gur poorae thae gath mith paaee ||

From the Perfect Guru, the way to salvation is obtained.


----------



## imran_c (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

ok can you explain what this means becuase i really dont understand this?
_eyko Drmu idRVY scu koeI ]
eaeko dhharam dhrirrai sach koee ||_
_There is only one religion of Dharma; let everyone grasp this truth._

_what is dharma??_

_also do sikhs belive in prophets like david peace be upon him also do sikhs believe in evolution_


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

Gurfateh
Dharam as per Gurmat is not same as Majahab but more like deen.

It is meant by Rigthousness.

another meaning of Dharm is faith.Dhar means to have or incorporate in farsi we use term dar while in sanskrit it is dhar.
what we need to incorporate which is Truth and that is Akal(eternal)Sat(True)(is) Sri(Highest) Akal(Eternal)


Prohets are mentioned more in Dasham Granth including Imaam Mehdi who is refered Mihadi Meer ,who will come in future das is aware that he is not Prophet.


Das is givimng one verse below which he will reaet in another thread also.


ਤਬ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾਜੁ ਸਵਾਰਹਿ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ 
तब प्रभ काजु सवारहि आइ ॥१॥ 
tab parabh kaaj savaareh aa-ay. ||1|| 
then God comes and resolves his affairs. ||1|| 

ਐਸਾ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਬਿਚਾਰੁ ਮਨਾ ॥ 
ऐसा गिआनु बिचारु मना ॥ 
aisaa gi-aan bichaar manaa. 
Contemplate such spiritual wisdom, O mortal man. 

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਨ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
हरि की न सिमरहु दुख भंजना ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
har kee na simrahu dukh bhanjnaa. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
Why not meditate in remembrance on the Lord, the Destroyer of pain? ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਸਿੰਘੁ ਰਹੈ ਬਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
जब लगु सिंघु रहै बन माहि ॥ 
jab lag singh rahai ban maahi. 
As long as the tiger lives in the forest, 

ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਬਨੁ ਫੂਲੈ ਹੀ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
तब लगु बनु फूलै ही नाहि ॥ 
tab lag ban foolai hee naahi. 
the forest does not flower. 

ਜਬ ਹੀ ਸਿਆਰੁ ਸਿੰਘ ਕਉ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
जब ही सिआरु सिंघ कउ खाइ ॥ 
jab hee si-aar singh ka-o khaa-ay. 
But when the jackal eats the tiger, 

ਫੂਲਿ ਰਹੀ ਸਗਲੀ ਬਨਰਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
फूलि रही सगली बनराइ ॥२॥ 
fool rahee saglee banraa-ay. ||2|| 
then the entire forest flowers. ||2|| 

ਜੀਤੋ ਬੂਡੈ ਹਾਰੋ ਤਿਰੈ ॥ 
जीतो बूडै हारो तिरै ॥ 
jeeto boodai haaro tirai. 
The victorious are drowned, while the defeated swim across. 

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਰੈ ॥ 
गुर परसादी पारि उतरै ॥ 
gur parsaadee paar utrai. 
By Guru's Grace, one crosses over and is saved. 

ਦਾਸੁ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਕਹੈ ਸਮਝਾਇ ॥ 
दासु कबीरु कहै समझाइ ॥ 
daas kabeer kahai samjhaa-ay. 
Slave Kabeer speaks and teaches: 

ਕੇਵਲ ਰਾਮ ਰਹਹੁ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥੩॥੬॥੧੪॥ 
केवल राम रहहु लिव लाइ ॥३॥६॥१४॥ 
kayval raam rahhu liv laa-ay. ||3||6||14|| 
remain lovingly absorbed, attuned to the Lord alone. ||3||6||14|| 

ਸਤਰਿ ਸੈਇ ਸਲਾਰ ਹੈ ਜਾ ਕੇ ॥ 
सतरि सैइ सलार है जा के ॥ 
satar sai-ay salaar hai jaa kay. 
He has 7,000 commanders, 

ਸਵਾ ਲਾਖੁ ਪੈਕਾਬਰ ਤਾ ਕੇ ॥ 
सवा लाखु पैकाबर ता के ॥ 
savaa laakh paikaabar taa kay. 
and hundreds of thousands of prophets; 

ਸੇਖ ਜੁ ਕਹੀਅਹਿ ਕੋਟਿ ਅਠਾਸੀ ॥ 
सेख जु कहीअहि कोटि अठासी ॥ 
saykh jo kahee-ahi kot athaasee. 
He is said to have 88,000,000 shaykhs, 

ਛਪਨ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਖੇਲ ਖਾਸੀ ॥੧॥ 
छपन कोटि जा के खेल खासी ॥१॥ 
chhapan kot jaa kay khayl khaasee. ||1|| 
and 56,000,000 attendants. ||1|| 

ਮੋ ਗਰੀਬ ਕੀ ਕੋ ਗੁਜਰਾਵੈ ॥ 
मो गरीब की को गुजरावै ॥ 
mo gareeb kee ko gujraavai. 
I am meek and poor - what chance do I have of being heard there? 

ਮਜਲਸਿ ਦੂਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਕੋ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
मजलसि दूरि महलु को पावै ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
majlas door mahal ko paavai. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
His Court is so far away; only a rare few attain the Mansion of His Presence. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤੇਤੀਸ ਕਰੋੜੀ ਹੈ ਖੇਲ ਖਾਨਾ ॥ 
तेतीस करोड़ी है खेल खाना ॥ 
taytees karorhee hai khayl khaanaa. 
He has 33,000,000 play-houses. 

ਚਉਰਾਸੀ ਲਖ ਫਿਰੈ ਦਿਵਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
चउरासी लख फिरै दिवानां ॥ 
cha-uraasee lakh firai divaanaaN. 
His beings wander insanely through 8.4 million incarnations. 

ਬਾਬਾ ਆਦਮ ਕਉ ਕਿਛੁ ਨਦਰਿ ਦਿਖਾਈ ॥ 
बाबा आदम कउ किछु नदरि दिखाई ॥ 
baabaa aadam ka-o kichh nadar dikhaa-ee. 
He bestowed His Grace on Adam, the father of mankind, 

ਉਨਿ ਭੀ ਭਿਸਤਿ ਘਨੇਰੀ ਪਾਈ ॥੨॥ 
उनि भी भिसति घनेरी पाई ॥२॥ 
un bhee bhisat ghanayree paa-ee. ||2|| 
who then lived in paradise for a long time. ||2|| 

ਦਿਲ ਖਲਹਲੁ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਜਰਦ ਰੂ ਬਾਨੀ ॥ 
दिल खलहलु जा कै जरद रू बानी ॥ 
dil khalhal jaa kai jarad roo baanee. 
Pale are the faces of those whose hearts are disturbed. 

ਛੋਡਿ ਕਤੇਬ ਕਰੈ ਸੈਤਾਨੀ ॥ 
छोडि कतेब करै सैतानी ॥ 
chhod katayb karai saitaanee. 
They have forsaken their Bible, and practice Satanic evil. 

ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੋਸੁ ਰੋਸੁ ਹੈ ਲੋਈ ॥ 
दुनीआ दोसु रोसु है लोई ॥ 
dunee-aa dos ros hai lo-ee. 
One who blames the world, and is angry with people, 

ਅਪਨਾ ਕੀਆ ਪਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ॥੩॥ 
अपना कीआ पावै सोई ॥३॥ 
apnaa kee-aa paavai so-ee. ||3|| 
shall receive the fruits of his own actions. ||3|| 

ਤੁਮ ਦਾਤੇ ਹਮ ਸਦਾ ਭਿਖਾਰੀ ॥ 
तुम दाते हम सदा भिखारी ॥ 
tum daatay ham sadaa bhikhaaree. 
You are the Great Giver, O Lord; I am forever a beggar at Your Door. 

ਦੇਉ ਜਬਾਬੁ ਹੋਇ ਬਜਗਾਰੀ ॥ 
देउ जबाबु होइ बजगारी ॥ 
day-o jabaab ho-ay bajgaaree. 
If I were to deny You, then I would be a wretched sinner. 

ਦਾਸੁ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਪਨਹ ਸਮਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
दासु कबीरु तेरी पनह समानां ॥ 
daas kabeer tayree panah samaanaaN. 
Slave Kabeer has entered Your Shelter. 

ਭਿਸਤੁ ਨਜੀਕਿ ਰਾਖੁ ਰਹਮਾਨਾ ॥੪॥੭॥੧੫॥ 
भिसतु नजीकि राखु रहमाना ॥४॥७॥१५॥ 
bhisat najeek raakh rehmaanaa. ||4||7||15|| 
Keep me near You, O Merciful Lord God - that is heaven for me. ||4||7||15|| 

ਸਭੁ ਕੋਈ ਚਲਨ ਕਹਤ ਹੈ ਊਹਾਂ ॥ 
सभु कोई चलन कहत है ऊहां ॥ 
sabh ko-ee chalan kahat hai oohaaN. 
Everyone speaks of going there, 

ਨਾ ਜਾਨਉ ਬੈਕੁੰਠੁ ਹੈ ਕਹਾਂ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ना जानउ बैकुंठु है कहां ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
naa jaan-o baikunth hai kahaaN. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
but I do not even know where heaven is. ||1||Pause|| 

ਆਪ ਆਪ ਕਾ ਮਰਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
आप आप का मरमु न जानां ॥ 
aap aap kaa maram na jaanaaN. 
One who does not even know the mystery of his own self, 

ਬਾਤਨ ਹੀ ਬੈਕੁੰਠੁ ਬਖਾਨਾਂ ॥੧॥ 
बातन ही बैकुंठु बखानां ॥१॥ 
baatan hee baikunth bakhaanaaN. ||1|| 
speaks of heaven, but it is only talk. ||1|| 

ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਮਨ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਕੀ ਆਸ ॥ 
जब लगु मन बैकुंठ की आस ॥ 
jab lag man baikunth kee aas. 
As long as the mortal hopes for heaven, 

ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਚਰਨ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥੨॥ 
तब लगु नाही चरन निवास ॥२॥ 
tab lag naahee charan nivaas. ||2|| 
he will not dwell at the Lord's Feet. ||2|| 

ਖਾਈ ਕੋਟੁ ਨ ਪਰਲ ਪਗਾਰਾ ॥ 
खाई कोटु न परल पगारा ॥ 
khaa-ee kot na paral pagaaraa. 
Heaven is not a fort with moats and ramparts, and walls plastered with mud; 

ਨਾ ਜਾਨਉ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਦੁਆਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
ना जानउ बैकुंठ दुआरा ॥३॥ 
naa jaan-o baikunth du-aaraa. ||3|| 
I do not know what heaven's gate is like. ||3|| 

ਕਹਿ ਕਮੀਰ ਅਬ ਕਹੀਐ ਕਾਹਿ ॥ 
कहि कमीर अब कहीऐ काहि ॥ 
kahi kameer ab kahee-ai kaahi. 
Says Kabeer, now what more can I say? 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਬੈਕੁੰਠੈ ਆਹਿ ॥੪॥੮॥੧੬॥ 
साधसंगति बैकुंठै आहि ॥४॥८॥१६॥ 
saaDhsangat baikunthay aahi. ||4||8||16|| 
The Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, is heaven itself. ||4||8||16|| 

ਕਿਉ ਲੀਜੈ ਗਢੁ ਬੰਕਾ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
किउ लीजै गढु बंका भाई ॥ 
ki-o leejai gadh bankaa bhaa-ee. 
How can the beautiful fortress be conquered, O Siblings of Destiny? 

ਦੋਵਰ ਕੋਟ ਅਰੁ ਤੇਵਰ ਖਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
दोवर कोट अरु तेवर खाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
dovar kot ar tayvar khaa-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
It has double walls and triple moats. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪਾਂਚ ਪਚੀਸ ਮੋਹ ਮਦ ਮਤਸਰ ਆਡੀ ਪਰਬਲ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
पांच पचीस मोह मद मतसर आडी परबल माइआ ॥ 
paaNch pachees moh mad matsar aadee parbal maa-i-aa. 
It is defended by the five elements, the twenty-five categories, attachment, pride, jealousy and the awesomely powerful Maya. 

ਜਨ ਗਰੀਬ ਕੋ ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਪਹੁਚੈ ਕਹਾ ਕਰਉ ਰਘੁਰਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
जन गरीब को जोरु न पहुचै कहा करउ रघुराइआ ॥१॥ 
jan gareeb ko jor na pahuchai kahaa kara-o raghuraa-i-aa. ||1|| 
The poor mortal being does not have the strength to conquer it; what should I do now, O Lord? ||1|| 

ਕਾਮੁ ਕਿਵਾਰੀ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਦਰਵਾਨੀ ਪਾਪੁ ਪੁੰਨੁ ਦਰਵਾਜਾ ॥ 
कामु किवारी दुखु सुखु दरवानी पापु पुंनु दरवाजा ॥ 
kaam kivaaree dukh sukh darvaanee paap punn darvaajaa. 
Sexual desire is the window, pain and pleasure are the gate-keepers, virtue and sin are the gates. 

ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨੁ ਮਹਾ ਬਡ ਦੁੰਦਰ ਤਹ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਵਾਸੀ ਰਾਜਾ ॥੨॥ 
क्रोधु प्रधानु महा बड दुंदर तह मनु मावासी राजा ॥२॥ 
kroDh parDhaan mahaa bad dundar tah man maavaasee raajaa. ||2|| 
Anger is the great supreme commander, full of argument and strife, and the mind is the rebel king there. ||2|| 

ਸ੍ਵਾਦ ਸਨਾਹ ਟੋਪੁ ਮਮਤਾ ਕੋ ਕੁਬੁਧਿ ਕਮਾਨ ਚਢਾਈ ॥ 
स्वाद सनाह टोपु ममता को कुबुधि कमान चढाई ॥ 
savaad sanaah top mamtaa ko kubuDh kamaan chadhaa-ee. 
Their armor is the pleasure of tastes and flavors, their helmets are worldly attachments; they take aim with their bows of corrupt intellect. 

ਤਿਸਨਾ ਤੀਰ ਰਹੇ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਇਉ ਗਢੁ ਲੀਓ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
तिसना तीर रहे घट भीतरि इउ गढु लीओ न जाई ॥३॥ 
tisnaa teer rahay ghat bheetar i-o gadh lee-o na jaa-ee. ||3|| 
The greed that fills their hearts is the arrow; with these things, their fortress is impregnable. ||3|| 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਲੀਤਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਹਵਾਈ ਗੋਲਾ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਚਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
प्रेम पलीता सुरति हवाई गोला गिआनु चलाइआ ॥ 
paraym paleetaa surat havaa-ee golaa gi-aan chalaa-i-aa. 
But I have made divine love the fuse, and deep meditation the bomb; I have launched the rocket of spiritual wisdom. 

ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਅਗਨਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਪਰਜਾਲੀ ਏਕਹਿ ਚੋਟ ਸਿਝਾਇਆ ॥੪॥ 
ब्रहम अगनि सहजे परजाली एकहि चोट सिझाइआ ॥४॥ 
barahm agan sehjay parjaalee aykeh chot sijhaa-i-aa. ||4|| 
The fire of God is lit by intuition, and with one shot, the fortress is taken. ||4|| 

ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਲੈ ਲਰਨੇ ਲਾਗਾ ਤੋਰੇ ਦੁਇ ਦਰਵਾਜਾ ॥ 
सतु संतोखु लै लरने लागा तोरे दुइ दरवाजा ॥ 
sat santokh lai larnay laagaa toray du-ay darvaajaa. 
Taking truth and contentment with me, I begin the battle and storm both the gates. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਅਰੁ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਪਕਰਿਓ ਗਢ ਕੋ ਰਾਜਾ ॥੫॥ 
साधसंगति अरु गुर की क्रिपा ते पकरिओ गढ को राजा ॥५॥ 
saaDhsangat ar gur kee kirpaa tay pakri-o gadh ko raajaa. ||5|| 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and by Guru's Grace, I have captured the king of the fortress. ||5|| 

This is whole of page 1161 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Kindly see the referance made to Hazrat Adam Ahle Sallah.



There is another verse where Paryer is made to Akal that world is burning ,protect it,Do(incorporate or Dhaar) your(self) mercy,whichever way/door (it may )get salvation by that way /door salvage it. here door is meant by way or Panth or Path or like religeon.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: sikhism perpective all religon rite?*

Gurfateh
Das would like to qoute another verse in Guru Granth Sahib Ji which states that Vedas and Katebs are not false but false are those who do not ponder on then or think on them.
Kateb are four ie Taurait,Jabur,Angeel and Kuran so as per Orthodox order of Das they are respected.

Otgers Sikhs also have similar feelings to other faiths and thier books and no venedata.

coming to weather Sikhs have faith in evalution or Creation.

As per Sikhism.Akal is Amit Ouj or non destrcuctabel energy.

Akal has one attribute like that among many such.

so Akal does not creates nor evoluves but keeps on Manifesting self as Akal wants.

Evoulution as per das is phased creation on relative level.All creation is talked about in Realtive or open ended way in Sikh scriptures and are deemed as false without God.

Our God or divinty is not seprated to matter in space like physical matter on earth and divne God in heavan.

but for us Our Ram(absorbered) is in Ghat Ghat(in each atom).So it is ony reach of intellect by mercy of that who controls that within same sapce some sees matter while other find divine present and in all.

That divne changes form by self will. we fight that weather it is creation or evalution.Akal Bless.


----------

